# Worrying heart rate?



## Brahan (4 Feb 2009)

Hello all.

I used a cheap HRM from Argos and occasionaly my HR would get up to 218. I mentioned this to a couple of guys who are super fit and they suggested that I was making a mistake and getting the readings wrong. (in a piss taking kind of a way)  So I decided that the HRM must just be rubbish and I kind of stopped using it. Recently I got a Polar CS200 and after my ride home last night it registered as 208 Max HR. Since I've been training hard for 6-7 months I can see how I may be able to drop 10 bpm from my max HR due to getting fitter but when I look at it: 208 still seems pretty high. Im 31 this year and for the first time I'm starting to think about my heart and any undue stresses I may be putting on it. I have loads of questions in my head but I would just like a little bit of info if possible. Should I see a doctor? It is ok? Am I being paraniod?


----------



## HeartAttack (4 Feb 2009)

If you have any concerns then I would say better for peace of mind to have a chat with you doctor, however the long thought guide for max heart rate is only a very rough guide and many times its wrong.

I am 44 and my max is now 196, though I must also admit when I have been at or very close to this I still feel like I have a sliver left in me, just I have never had the urge to really push the boundaries to see if this is my max or not (I guess having suffered a heart attack 13 months ago and not ridden a bike for over 30 years means I am a little careful)

If in doubt see the doctor


----------



## fossyant (4 Feb 2009)

208's not bad - I used to hit 205 in my late 20's. How long have you been cycling etc.

Think my max HR is just below 200 these days - 39 years old - resting HR is about 50 or just under.


----------



## Brahan (4 Feb 2009)

fossyant said:


> 208's not bad - I used to hit 205 in my late 20's. How long have you been cycling etc.



I got my first road bike 10 months ago but have only been training for 6 months. I decided to introduce myself to a local club and have been doing club runs and TTs. Before that I played rugby for a number of years but inury after injury takes its toll, so I knocked it on the head. I try and get on the turbo 2-3 times per week and will do at least 1 big interval night where I feel like dying but I just dont know if its too much. Should I be building up to his amount of heavy work in stages or what?


----------



## marinyork (4 Feb 2009)

I'm in my 20s and it's somewhere over 200, exactly how far I'm unsure. I wouldn't worry, I think it's hard to pin down. I'd be more worried if you had a very poor heart rest rate e.g 80+.


----------



## Crackle (4 Feb 2009)

Max HR sounds OK. Get yourself a book on HR zone training, you don't want to Max out every session because eventually you'll get limited results from that. Running websites tend to have quite a lot on HR zone training as it's more of a CV sport. Ideally you want a mix of training with progression depending on goals and base level fitness.

As Marin says, resting HR will tell you more about fitness levels but as we are all individual, make your own log and get to know your body and what it's telling you.


----------



## Dave5N (10 Feb 2009)

If you have any concerns whatsoever, however ill-founded you think they are, go and get an ecg. It's free, quick and painless. Go to your GP or phone the local cardiac clinic and explain why. They are fantastically understanding.

That has to be a safer option than asking for random advice from random unqualified people on an internet forum. People who don't even tell you their real names.

Worried? Get expert advice. No reason not to.


----------



## Brahan (26 Feb 2009)

Advice taken Dave5N

Doc said that everything is fine. He did mention that I could lose another stone and a bit though. I asked him why my heart at night would feel like it was beating a bit faster - this was my main concern. He said that we all have a natural pacemaker which will some times throw in a 'rogue beat' to quicken the heart. Apparantly this isnt too unusual in people who are in the process of getting fit. Because I'm excercising there is more demand on the heart and naturally my resting HR wil drop but there is a 'bedding in' period while my body acclimatises. This will stop when my heart becomes more dominant in its new rhythm. I was told to bend over and touch my toes half a dozen times which will sort things out. Havent needed to do this yet, but I will let you know if it works or not.

If anyone else is worried about it see your doctor, they're really cool about it and you won't realise just how much of a weight will be lifted.


----------



## The Jogger (27 Feb 2009)

I'm 50 MHR 194 (in a 10K race) RHR between 45-50 depending on if I'm stressed or not. Sometimes overhead electric cables can interfer with the readings. I wouldn't worry, I've seen mine hit 220 but I was able to speak while jogging, so that tells me it was a false reading and possibly the same in your situation.
Roy


----------



## BIGSESAL (27 Feb 2009)

A little bit of high school biology here. Most peoples max heart rate is generally about 220 minus their age. Therefore I would guess that 218bpm was not an accurate reading. 

When you are training you should try to keep your heart rate at about 70-85% of max. Therefore if you are 30 your max heart rate should be around 190bpm (perhaps a bit higher if you are very fit). You should try to keep your heart rate between 133 and 162 bpm when training. Only when you are in a race/time-trial or really gunning it should your heart rate get near your maximum.

Well at least thats what the teachers and textbooks.


----------



## a_n_t (27 Feb 2009)

I worry about the education system after reading that tripe!


----------



## HLaB (27 Feb 2009)

I tend not to bother with a heart monitor rate monitor these days according to my Garmin I hit 239 an 240 quite a few times last year.


----------



## Steve Austin (1 Mar 2009)

My max is 200, which makes me 20years old 

of course im really 37, and very happy with my heart


----------



## Crackle (1 Mar 2009)

BIGSESAL said:


> A little bit of high school biology here. Most peoples max heart rate is generally about 220 minus their age. Therefore I would guess that 218bpm was not an accurate reading.



No that's not right BIGSESAL. 220-age is a useful starting guide but it is rarely accurate. 218 could be easily achievable. Using that formula my max HR should be 174, in fact it's 191 and fitness has little bearing on Max. that's genetically programmed.


----------



## BIGSESAL (1 Mar 2009)

Right, so the biology teacher shall be getting some abuse tomorrow. Perhaps the PE teachers can enlighten me. haha. Is there any truth in the 220-age theory? I would suspect that max bpm would deminish by age but perhaps not in this way.


----------



## gavintc (1 Mar 2009)

BIGSESAL said:


> Right, so the biology teacher shall be getting some abuse tomorrow. Perhaps the PE teachers can enlighten me. haha. Is there any truth in the 220-age theory? I would suspect that max bpm would deminish by age but perhaps not in this way.



Nope, no one I know works to this simple equation. Personally, I am 51 and my MHR is 190. Resting 45. 

My wife is 47 and has a MHR of 180. Not too accurate methinks.


----------



## HeartAttack (1 Mar 2009)

As already mentioned a few times in this thread, 220-age is only a very rough and I mean rough guide, but one that should be taken with a pinch of salt.

Just do a search on here for Max heart rates and you'll find loads of proof that 220-age is a mile off

Don't worry about teachers, they are there to teach you what they are told to, not what is always correct, they have way too much paperwork to do to spend time doing the research needed to tell you what really is the case.


----------



## BIGSESAL (2 Mar 2009)

OK conclusion:

220-age may help me to pass an exam, but other than that I shall forget about it.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (2 Mar 2009)

i'm 50 and had 205 climbing a hill out of kendal. got fed up of hrm's shortly after and went back to riding off feel and breathing.


----------



## Blott's Mate (8 Mar 2009)

High HRs at the start can be an artifact from poor chest strap contact. Goes down if you sweat a bit. I spit on mine before I put it on. That works most times. Not nice when its cold though


----------



## Mr Creosote (22 Mar 2009)

As others have noted on here, your max HR is lagely genetically determined.

The 220 - age formula have been arrived at by taking the average of a huge population sample thus including the very fit and the very unfit and it only works in the general case and gives you a good [sic] starting point.

Another couple of thins to bear in mind:

Your MHR is sport specific

The only way to establish your MHR is to take a maximal stress test for that particular sport. Having done one I can tell you it hurts but also makes you realise that even if you think you are pushing your body to the max you very probably aren't.


----------



## yenrod (22 Mar 2009)

If you dont get any pain and enjoy it and you feel ok - don't worry.

Years back I once went to 230bpm...straight up (honest) !

Made me wonder - after I done an extra turn on the front when out rding with a mate.

Get a check. The stupid thing about the health serviec is that it serves the fat overwight fat bastards who sit on their arse in tail backs all their lives *in cars*.

All the Dr's are trained for this.

Not to check out / have knowledge of fit atheltic people !!!!

Remember that when you talking to your Dr !


----------



## HeartAttack (22 Mar 2009)

Well after a rather hard club ride, where over the last 11 miles we averaged 26.7mph and it was lumpy too I knew I was pushing the limit, especially when I was lagging behind on one long slope, so I nailed it on the flat to get back on a wheel.

When I was home I downloaded the log from the garmin, that extra effort included 32mph and a max HR of 199 for 11 seconds, my last max on a similar effort only hit 196. But as soon as I got back to the wheels I was able to recover and then push to the front to take my turn and held 195 for a while without any pain, so now I'm of the opinion that a max HR is only what you decide to stop at.


----------



## earth (4 Apr 2009)

I have CS200 as well. They do misread. 220 seems to be their limit because mine hits that sometimes and I feel fine I have never seen above 220. Once it hits 220 it does not recover and I have to stop, take it off mess around etc. In fact they are unreliable alot of the time. I always rince the belt and transmitor after each use or the sweat begins to corrode the contacts. Sometimes it just doesn't read anything.


----------

